# New Warning from ISIS 11/8/2017



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> ISIS Group Issues Threat Before Paris Attack Anniversary, Vows to Kill Kids.
> 
> Monday is the two-year anniversary of coordinated attacks on Paris in which nine terrorists killed 130 people.
> 
> The Wafa' Media Foundation titled the PR poster "The Specter of Terrorism," stating in English, "You will pay very expensive price for your war on Islam."


https://pjmedia.com/homeland-securi...reat-paris-attack-anniversary-vows-kill-kids/

I have recently added a strap-on mag pouch to the butt stock of my "truck" AR.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Except for are own awareness, we have to depend heavily on our government intelligence community, which I don’t completely trust because I wouldn’t be surprised if they are partially responsible to advance an agenda.....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If we suffer a big hit 72 Middle School Students & Teachers Dead with 145 wounded (By 3 Practitioners of the religion of Peace ) the MSM wont be able to cover for them (Islamists ) anymore ...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that is the one fatal mistake those idiots can make. you target peoples kids and even grandma will come out of the grave and sling flaming sulfurous rocks at their dumb azz's.
it is a well known fact. they have no idea the amount of sheer firepower that can be brought down upon them at any given moment.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Do what the Germans did with partisans , for the most part shot them all on the spot.

Then they shot all the family members they could ID.

Let them know their entire family strain will be exterminated.

Tell them they will all die by lethal pig fat injection.

Like the rodents all muzslimes are, the whole nest needs to be eradicated.

I have to go today into a muzslime area of the big city, we will be well armed and ready.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Not the American way ( But we can deport all their Daisy Chain family members in 72 hours with no time to sell Condo or BMW or flatscreen)


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> If we suffer a big hit 72 Middle School Students & Teachers Dead with 145 wounded (By 3 Practitioners of the religion of Peace ) the MSM wont be able to cover for them (Islamists ) anymore ...


Don't bet on it.

They will blame me, you and Trump.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Do what the Germans did with partisans , for the most part shot them all on the spot.
> 
> Then they shot all the family members they could ID.
> 
> ...


The europeans learned the hard way in the 1400's that the only way you can deal with them is to kill them. Sounds radical and hateful, I know, but THEY set the rules, not us.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

they have no idea the amount of sheer firepower that can be brought down upon them at any given moment. Reminds me of the what was it, 72 hour war. Stormin norman, hit them as hard and as fast as you can with all you got! They didn't know to whether crap or go blind. I'm not a military guy, but isn't that what it's all about? Schwarzkopf and Col. Jeff Cooper must have been made from the same cloth.jmo. Folks poke at Trump cause he has a pair.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Not the American way ( But we can deport all their Daisy Chain family members in 72 hours with no time to sell Condo or BMW or flatscreen)


I think we are talking about killer jihadist here.

You want them to kill then have us deport them, or their families???

That would mean absolutely nothing to them, do you really know what we are dealing with here?

Do you understand their psychology relative to their indoctrination?

They are willing to sacrifice their families in the name of allahole, believing they will be welcomed in the afterlife.

They need to understand that their individual actions will cause the demise of their families,

with no pathway to allahole for them follow in the afterlife having been corrupted with pig fat.

It has been proven for almost a thousand years that the only way to deal with them is simple, EXTERMINATION!

They have no qualms about killing our people like dog shit, the same needs to apply to them and theirs.

Read about their method of rising in power and the butchering the did to non believers.

Tolerance with them is one way, their way.

They cry about mistreatment when in the minority, then shit all over non believers when they reach parity.

Their key to winning is in out breeding, they need to know that will be stopped.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Start by imposing the death sentence immediately on EVERY Non-Citizen Muslime in the Federal Prison System...BUT 1.

Take that 1 Muslime and cut off his arms, legs, penis, ears, tongue and nose and finally inject him with swine blood. Send him back to whatever shithole country he came from with a note explaining what will be done if any goat humping jihadist wannabes decide to come to the USA.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Start by imposing the death sentence immediately on EVERY Non-Citizen Muslime in the Federal Prison System...BUT 1.
> 
> Take that 1 Muslime and cut off his arms, legs, penis, ears, tongue and nose and finally inject him with swine blood. Send him back to whatever shithole country he came from with a note explaining what will be done if any goat humping jihadist wannabes decide to come to the USA.


Don't forget to shove a queeran up his brown ring with pig drippings on it.

And bacon strips for book marks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What we need is a queeran reenactment of Berlin 10 May 1933.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...bLXAhWM7yYKHcvgAL8QMwg9KAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If the "good muzslimes" really were good, they would drop a dime on every one that showed signs of radicalism.

They do NOTHING! They say, oh he was a nice boy always pleasant, a devout muzslime.

@Slippy, has it right in his observations of muzslime bastards.

They circle the wagons and create instant "no go zones" to investigators.

They act like they look, as in the three monkeys, hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil.

They have the ghetto rat mentality.

It seems they have not killed enough of us yet.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You boys better be careful. You'll upset the delicate sensibilities of our forum liberals.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> You boys better be careful. You'll upset the delicate sensibilities of our forum liberals.


Screw them too, wait until their wives and daughters are forced to submit to those dogs.

Of course if they be queers, lotsa luck.

I hear the offending organ goes just before the head,

gives them time to think a bit before they bite the dust, literally.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> You boys better be careful. You'll upset the delicate sensibilities of our forum liberals.


..."And that worries Slippy"!

Said No One Ever! :vs_lol:


----------

